# AMH result - what does it mean?



## butterfeena

Not sure if this is the right area for this but, I took a PlanAhead test to measure ovarian reserve and got a poor result about 5 years ago. Currently on 1st cycle ICSI and my AMH result was 35. I understand that anything between 6-45 is in the normal range? From reading Zita West's book it seems that the result can correlate to your age so my question is - does anyone know the normal AMH results corresponding to age? I am 36 yo.
Thanks
x


----------



## Sarah140

Hiya,

I'm, no expert, but that looks like a great level to me. I'm 35, and have a level of 1.5 - which is a disaster. If "normal" is between 6 and 45 - you have nothing to worry about. The higher the better I think. 

Sarah  xxx


----------



## Rose10

hello x

im 21 and had an amh level of 38.5 now althought that say that between 8 and 45 is normal levels there are diferent levels of normal 

althought the hight the level the better as it means you have a better ovarian reserve you also have risks to haveing a high level. 

because my leverl is 38.5 which is on the high side of normal i have a higher risk of ohss which might mean i/you need montering more to make sure you dont over stimulate which will end up with the treatment being cancled xxx 

make sure you drink lots of water 

but to sum it up lol althought theres risk with ohss for a 36yr old to have a ahm of 35 is good  xxxx


----------

